# BYBs - LOL



## GSDBESTK9

My boss' dad went and bought a female Lab puppy from the Amish in PA (can you say puppy mill?!!). He named her Lucy, he wanted a female because he has never owned males before. I told my boss that was probably a mistake since they already have 3 other females in the house (my boss lives with her dad). 

Well, this morning her dad took Lucy to the vet for her first appointment only to be told he has a LUKE not a LUCY!! :rofl: :rofl:

I guess it worked out for the best, although he is pretty upset I guess.


----------



## Mrs.K

:rofl:

If you have three females already, how can you not notice the difference? :help:


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Yep! :crazy:


----------



## Mrs.K

I hope their dogs are neutered. LOL


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Someone doesn't give too many belly rubs do they!


----------



## FG167

Wow!!


----------



## DharmasMom

What on earth? Is "breeders" being unable to tell the sex suddenly contagious??


----------



## Courtney

oh sheesh, well remember the recent thread where the "breeder" sold a female puppy but it was actually a male & things got real sticky from there


----------



## Chance&Reno

I think it probably happens more than we hear about. 

I had a woman call me and tell me her dog had a giant tumor hanging from the back of her dogs butt. She kept telling me her dog was going to die becaus this tumor was eating away at her dog. I told her to take her dog to the vet. She did, I called her 3 days later to find out what was wrong with the dog, and she told me the vet had given her dog a clean bill of health. I asked her if the "tumors" were the dog testicles and she said that's what the vet told her. She's never owned an intact dog. She said that she thought when a dog got neutered, that they cut the "penis" off, not the testicles. So she had never seen dog testes before.

People are ignorant and uninformed. That's just one story, I have a few dozen I can share. 

Like the woman who used tweezers to pull a "tick" off her dog. Ended up being the dog's nipple she ripped off. YEP.. people r craaaazy!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

DharmasMom said:


> What on earth? Is "breeders" being unable to tell the sex suddenly contagious??


 
I guess so!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Chance&Reno said:


> I think it probably happens more than we hear about.
> 
> I had a woman call me and tell me her dog had a giant tumor hanging from the back of her dogs butt. She kept telling me her dog was going to die becaus this tumor was eating away at her dog. I told her to take her dog to the vet. She did, I called her 3 days later to find out what was wrong with the dog, and she told me the vet had given her dog a clean bill of health. I asked her if the "tumors" were the dog testicles and she said that's what the vet told her. She's never owned an intact dog. She said that she thought when a dog got neutered, that they cut the "penis" off, not the testicles. So she had never seen dog testes before.
> 
> People are ignorant and uninformed. That's just one story, I have a few dozen I can share.
> 
> Like the woman who used tweezers to pull a "tick" off her dog. Ended up being the dog's nipple she ripped off. YEP.. people r craaaazy!


WOW!!! :crazy::crazy:


----------



## Courtney

Out first vet visit at 8 weeks (also my first puppy) I ask our vet what are these weird things on my puppies belly, is everything Ok? He said 'uh, those are his nipples, males have them too" OMG- I felt so stupid


----------



## Stosh

Some friends of mine bought a female puppy- 1/2 Lab and 1/2 Ridgeback, bred on purpose- and when they got it home they discovered it was a male so they went back and got the original female they wanted too. They thought it was really funny but I had so many questions like why was the breeding intentional, why didn't the owners notice they got the wrong sex, why would they then sell them another litter mate??? Oh and the best part- they paid $1500 for each pup. Yep, that's fifteen hundred American dollars each. Another why?


----------



## TimberGSD2

Chance&Reno said:


> Like the woman who used tweezers to pull a "tick" off her dog. Ended up being the dog's nipple she ripped off. YEP.. people r craaaazy!


I work in an emergency clinic. This happens all the time. I used to get this call on a weekly basis. Sigh.


----------



## vomlittlehaus

WOW!!! Just WOW!!!


----------



## EJQ

Chance&Reno said:


> I think it probably happens more than we hear about.
> 
> I had a woman call me and tell me her dog had a giant tumor hanging from the back of her dogs butt. She kept telling me her dog was going to die becaus this tumor was eating away at her dog. I told her to take her dog to the vet. She did, I called her 3 days later to find out what was wrong with the dog, and she told me the vet had given her dog a clean bill of health. I asked her if the "tumors" were the dog testicles and she said that's what the vet told her. She's never owned an intact dog. She said that she thought when a dog got neutered, that they cut the "penis" off, not the testicles. So she had never seen dog testes before.
> 
> People are ignorant and uninformed. That's just one story, I have a few dozen I can share.
> 
> Like the woman who used tweezers to pull a "tick" off her dog. Ended up being the dog's nipple she ripped off. YEP.. people r craaaazy!


WOW it's things like this that frighten me when it comes to the dog world!! BTW regarding the nipple thing - I worked with a guy that did the same thing!! 

All I can say is Lord protect our dogs!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

TimberGSD2 said:


> I work in an emergency clinic. This happens all the time. I used to get this call on a weekly basis. Sigh.


Are you serious?!!!! WOW!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Oops!! Just realized I put this under Braggs not Stories. :crazy:


----------



## Mrs.K

I guess we are so used to all that things that we consider as "common knowledge" that we tend to forget how uneducated and ignorant people are. Yet, you'd think they have some very basic knowledge. It's really not that hard to tell the difference between boys and girls in a pup.


----------



## martemchik

Seriously...this is my first dog, and there's no mistaking it. Especially as a pup when they don't have any hair in that region...What did they think the thing down the middle of their stomach was? People never cease to amaze...


----------



## GSDBESTK9

martemchik said:


> ...What did they think the thing down the middle of their stomach was?...


An On/Off switch buttom.


----------



## NancyJ

How on earth can people be this stupid? I mean boys and men have nipples and testicles..........


----------



## Mrs.K

With eight week old kittens I can understand how you can mistake two genders. Those fluffy hair balls are, sometimes, hard to tell, if you don't know what to look for and how it feels and have the experience of doing it. 
But dogs? Especially short haired breeds? That's just stupidity at it's best.


----------



## Geeheim

Geeze! How can someone not tell the difference between a male and female puppy??? Just beyond me.


----------



## TimberGSD2

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Are you serious?!!!! WOW!!


I could write a book and sell millions on the "comedy" of things people call about.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Oh...this is a brag...that people who are this ridiculous could manage to stay alive so long, definitely congrats to them!

What is reassuring is that given this knowledge level, you just KNOW they are making good breeding decisions based on health and temperament.


----------



## Mrs.K

TimberGSD2 said:


> I could write a book and sell millions on the "comedy" of things people call about.


Do it! :wild:


----------



## Castlemaid

That like the co-worker who brought his wolf-mix dog to work. 
How old? Six weeks old. it had gone to ANOTHER owner about a week earlier but then that person changed their mind and decided that they did not want a puppy after all, so they (the co-worker) got lucky and got the pup. 

So my eyes are bugging out, because these pups were sent to the new owners at FIVE weeks, and what idiot gets on a waiting list for a pup (because these are "wolf-dogs" the "breeders" have a waiting list), and then decides after a week that he does not want a puppy after all (what first potty accident in the house, and the pup needs to go?)

And after some questioning, I'm guessing that the female being bred is a nice, friendly mutt, that the owners were told from the previous owners that she was part wolf. Well, of course, if you have a nice, friendly part wolf dog, it would be criminal NOT to breed her!


----------



## Lilie

My 'Wolf-Dog' female. Very protective of her 'den'. Will throw 'wolf-puppies' that will protect the family.


----------



## Mrs.K

Castlemaid said:


> That like the co-worker who brought his wolf-mix dog to work.
> How old? Six weeks old. it had gone to ANOTHER owner about a week earlier but then that person changed their mind and decided that they did not want a puppy after all, so they (the co-worker) got lucky and got the pup.
> 
> So my eyes are bugging out, because these pups were sent to the new owners at FIVE weeks, and what idiot gets on a waiting list for a pup (because these are "wolf-dogs" the "breeders" have a waiting list), and then decides after a week that he does not want a puppy after all (what first potty accident in the house, and the pup needs to go?)
> 
> And after some questioning, I'm guessing that the female being bred is a nice, friendly mutt, that the owners were told from the previous owners that she was part wolf. Well, of course, if you have a nice, friendly part wolf dog, it would be criminal NOT to breed her!


Guess we could breed wolfdogs too. Afterall we have sable Shepherds that have got to have wolf in them, right? RIGHT?


----------



## CarrieJ

Hahaaha!!!

I needed a good laugh today, thanks.


----------



## DianaM

Sitting here laughing...

This is another reason why male dogs are so much more easygoing than male humans. After all this, the dogs won't be going out to buy the biggest and baddest SUV and the bottle of little blue pills.


----------



## Good_Karma

Oh wow. I can only guess that they had some kind of hang up about looking in "that area" to not notice the twig and berries.

The nipple thing...just OUCH!!!


----------



## Jessiewessie99

People will never stop amazing me with their stupidity.


----------



## Emoore

Good_Karma said:


> Oh wow. I can only guess that they had some kind of hang up about looking in "that area" to not notice the twig and berries.
> (


You'd be surprised. A friend was giving Kopper a tummy rub and his hand accidentally brushed against one side of his penis. . . no lipstick was out, no bodily fluid was exchanged. . . but he _leapt _up and _ran _to wash his hand like he'd just caught doggie Syphilis.


----------



## selzer

Do I have to post some puppy porn so that we can diagram the differences between males and females?

I find this really funny but also rather disturbing.


----------



## bocron

One of the first friends I made in the Beauceron circle was a breeder in NY. We became friends (and remain so to this day almost 20 years later :0). My son and I went up to a dog show in her area and ended up staying at her house for the week. Her daughter (who was 3 or 4 at the time, the same age as my son) was happy to show us the litter of pups. Her mom would let her sit in the whelping box and pass the puppies out to us to inspect. Her mom would say "Get me a smooth belly" and she'd pass us a female, and "Get out a rough belly" and she'd pass out a male. It cracked me up and to this day my entire family still refers to pups as either smooth bellies or rough bellies! 
Sheesh, our 4 year olds could figure it out .


----------



## msvette2u

Emoore said:


> You'd be surprised. A friend was giving Kopper a tummy rub and his hand accidentally brushed against one side of his penis. . . no lipstick was out, no bodily fluid was exchanged. . . but he _leapt _up and _ran _to wash his hand like he'd just caught doggie Syphilis.


You should have seen my husband freak out when our first hospice foster got his lipstick stuck out, complete with fuzz, fur and whatnot stuck to it, and it was _drying out._
I got on the 'net and read about the situation and doused it with saline and got it back in. 
But...I asked hubby to help me hold the dog still, etc., he just shook his head and left the room!! 
The dog got taken care of but wow. Men can be so weird. 

I have had people refused to adopt boy dogs, for the lipstick reason...sigh...I'd take that over drama queen girls any day


----------



## Chance&Reno

msvette2u said:


> You should have seen my husband freak out when our first hospice foster got his lipstick stuck out, complete with fuzz, fur and whatnot stuck to it, and it was _drying out._
> I got on the 'net and read about the situation and doused it with saline and got it back in.
> But...I asked hubby to help me hold the dog still, etc., he just shook his head and left the room!!
> The dog got taken care of but wow. Men can be so weird.
> 
> I have had people refused to adopt boy dogs, for the lipstick reason...sigh...I'd take that over drama queen girls any day


This happened to my Pom after his bladder surgery last year. He had a stone stuck in his ""red rocket". Because they had to dislodge the stone, it created sensitivity. It would come out at random and get stuck. It happened 4-5 times a day. We were given surgical lube (sterilized) to put it back in. My husband actually drove the dog 20 minutes to my work a couple of times, in order to get me to fix it. I told him what he had to do but he refused to do it! Men are weird. You'd think that with similar plumbing, that they wouldn't have a problem with it.


----------



## msvette2u

> My husband actually drove the dog 20 minutes to my work a couple of times, in order to get me to fix it. I told him what he had to do but he refused to do it! Men are weird. You'd think that with similar plumbing, that they wouldn't have a problem with it.


That'd be my hubby too. I was like, ? You help with everything else, in fact usually he's the one doing the "medical" things!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Chance&Reno said:


> My husband actually drove the dog 20 minutes to my work a couple of times, in order to get me to fix it. I told him what he had to do but he refused to do it! Men are weird. You'd think that with similar plumbing, that they wouldn't have a problem with it.


:rofl: :rofl: Men!


----------



## Chance&Reno

The first time he came running in the door with his arms fully outstretched, carrying my little boy under his little armpits, facing away from him. He had this disgusted look on his face. He says "it's out, you _have_ to fix it!!! I can't even look at it!! It's Soooo gross, I think I'm going to puke"
I got mad at him because he was being rediculous. I told him "that's exactly what I thought the first time I saw YOU naked". 
WTH??? Such a drama queen! 
His problem is that my Pom is VERY much OVER over portioned. He is fairly large in that area and it's VERY noticable when it's out. I have accused him of being jealous.. hahahah


----------



## msvette2u

:rofl: 
My Dachshund is that way. It's like...that thing fills up most of his undercarriage! So gross!
But if it was stuck out and drying out (ouch!???) I'd still do something about it!!


----------



## Chance&Reno

msvette2u said:


> :rofl:
> My Dachshund is that way. It's like...that thing fills up most of his undercarriage! So gross!
> But if it was stuck out and drying out (ouch!???) I'd still do something about it!!


Isn't it funny, the smaller the dog, the larger the "part"? I've seen some Chi's that it was half the size of the body. No wonder they have attitude! lol


----------



## msvette2u

OMG. You have to stop. I'm trying to have coffee!!

I agree, and when you pick up those itty bitty Chis, that "part" often rubs or touches your hand :gag: Then I have to run wash my hands!!


----------



## Chance&Reno

As long as your hand isn't wet afterwards, you should be ok.. LMAO

My pom will sit on the chair or his bed, with his hind feet straight out in front of him, his front legs to the sides of his hind legs and lean back to show the world what he's carrying. My husband yells at him and tells him to "stop gloating!!!" 
I tell him "no peanut games!!!" I actually have pics of this on my home computer . He always has this "oh yeaaaah" smile on his face! hahahaha


----------



## msvette2u

We had a Pug like that most recently. SO weird!!


----------



## Chance&Reno

msvette2u said:


> We had a Pug like that most recently. SO weird!!


I guess men are all the same, no matter what species they belong to!


----------



## bocron

Chance&Reno said:


> Isn't it funny, the smaller the dog, the larger the "part"? I've seen some Chi's that it was half the size of the body. No wonder they have attitude! lol


And on the opposite end of the spectrum, we have a friend whose Great Dane has the teeniest weenie ever. And we think he knows it . He always seems so embarrassed and apologetic.


----------



## Chance&Reno

bocron said:


> and on the opposite end of the spectrum, we have a friend whose great dane has the teeniest weenie ever. And we think he knows it . He always seems so embarrassed and apologetic.


lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Angelina03

Chance&Reno said:


> Isn't it funny, the smaller the dog, the larger the "part"? I've seen some Chi's that it was half the size of the body. No wonder they have attitude! lol





bocron said:


> And on the opposite end of the spectrum, we have a friend whose Great Dane has the teeniest weenie ever. And we think he knows it . He always seems so embarrassed and apologetic.


 
:rofl: This is sometimes the case with human men....


----------

